# Introducing...



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

PETER!





i was reading stories about everyone elses hedgies and thinking that these were fairy tales about a creature that just wants to be left alone; i am finding that after having our hedgehog for a month that i was pretty mistaken - he's so fun and i love seeing what kinds of new foods he will like and toys/activities he enjoys. i'm glad to be a part of the community


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats! He's such a cutie! Aren't they the best?!?! I recently got my first and every day is a surprise!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome, to you and Peter I found it amazing how attached I got when we brought home Hercules.


----------



## Anabug(: (Sep 13, 2010)

Peter is a cutie! Congratulations on your new hedgie.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Peter is adorable! Also love the food bowl,so colorful!


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

heh my girlfriend deserves credit for his wooden hut and food bowl - think she went to petco but i don't remember. the rest of his decorations are old fishtank toys; he hides in his car sometimes and poops in the shade under his palm tree


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Peter is very cute! They do have awesome personalities, don't they?  

I just wanted to mention, wood might harbor mites. A hedgie bag or a plastic igloo are more recommended.  

Welcome!


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks for the tip - i am interested in a bag, i saw a whole thread in one of the sections here with different patterns, etc.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Awww! He's very cute. They all have such different personalities. No two are alike. But watch out! They're like potato chips! Highly addictive and you gotta have more than one!


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

What a cutie!  You can't help but love hedgehogs


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

What a cutie!  You can't help but love hedgehogs


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC!!! Pete is a cutie!


----------

